# Survival books



## zero8184 (May 9, 2012)

I am starting to build a shtf library. With all the books out there its tough to find books with realistic content. What do you think is the most informative survival books that would be beneficial in a shtf situation


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

zero8184 said:


> I am starting to build a shtf library. With all the books out there its tough to find books with realistic content. What do you think is the most informative survival books that would be beneficial in a shtf situation


Look under the stickies area in the general preparedness discussion thread... 10 pages long.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

If you are going to only buy a handful of books then you need to pare down your selection from the myriad of titles out there. I agree with invision above that you need to reference the stickie section of this and other forums for titles. However, I understand your position of starting out. I still have title my father had back in the 1950s. 

If I could only have a few books they would include: Nuclear War Survival Skills by Kearney, Don't Get Caught With Your Pantry Down by Stevens, How to Survive the End of the World As We Know It by Rawles, Most of the time Life series on How To books, A GOOD first aid manual, BALL's How to Canning book, Manuals for each weapon you have, The series HOW THINGS WORK, are just a few I would be sure to have. I have a more comprehensive list on my home computer but it is not with me. I would look for lists from Jerry D Young and Lowdown3 as other examples as well. 

You really need to find people on the forums who have similar value systems to yours and follow their guidance. Remember new is not always better. Some books are timeless. Best wishes and good prepping. Also don't take it personally when people act as if you should already know something. I have been into survival all my life and I learn something new everyday. 

Take care, GB


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

invision said:


> Look under the stickies area in the general preparedness discussion thread... 10 pages long.


http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/how-good-your-survival-library-2060/


----------



## hilljen (Nov 28, 2012)

Are there any titles that deal with your area/climate specifically? I have found that a book may be great, but isn't as helpful to me if it deals with the wrong area.


----------



## FromTheFuture (Dec 9, 2012)

Remember to add some wild edible classification books to your library. Might be good in a pinch!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Get a Chilton Manual for each of your vehicles.


----------

